

Impressive 4k HTML demoscene - adam-a
http://sway-4k.bitsnbites.eu/

======
adam-a
You get a nice surprise if you view source too. The demo uses a png to
compress the javascript, more details on the author's blog
<http://www.bitsnbites.eu/?p=20#better_png>

